# England: Premier League Week 20: 29 -30. Dec.



## Writer (Dec 27, 2018)

*Brighton vs Everton*

Hosts have a very weak series lately. Of course, they are still a safe position. Anyway, they want to break the bad series and they finally want victory. In the last match, they earned only one point against Arsenal. However, this was expected. Their key player was Locadia.

They now have a very tough match at home. However, they will certainly go to victory.

They are currently in the 13th place with 6-4-9 with a goal difference of 21:27 and with 22 points so far. On the other hand, they have 4-3-2 with a goal difference of 14:11 at home so far.

Also, they have 1 draw and 2 losses in the last 3 h2h matches. A month ago, they had a heavy blow against Everton (3: 1) away. So, they now want revenge. In any case, they will try to pick up at least one point in this game. So, their key player is Murray (8 goals). However, he is a veteran and he did not score in the last 4 matches.

On the other hand, visitors are a solid team in some way. However, they do not have a chance for one of the top five places at the top of the table. Nevertheless, they have recorded a convincing win against Burnley (1: 5) away in the last match.

So, they have 7-6-6 with a goal difference of 31:29 so far. On the other hand, they have 2-3-4 so far on the road.

No doubt, they have a better potential. However, this match is not too important for them. Of course, they will try to stay without defeat.

Richarlison (8 goals) is their key player. Although, Digne with two goals in the last match can be a threat to their opponent.

All in all, this can be a very interesting match. True, he does not have too much importance. However, both sides are able to score a goal. Anyway, I expect BTTS-Yes and a slight advantage to the hosts in this one.

So, I prefer the second option. So, my offer is: *Home win (+ 0.5AH with Odds 1.70).*

*Fulham vs Huddersfield*

Hosts step by step make acceptable results. In any case, their new manager Ranieri wants progress. Of course, he is likely to wait for the winter break for new players. In any case, they scored two draws in the last two games. They are still in the relegation zone. However, if they raise their level, they can move from the dangerous zone. In any case, the season is very long.

True, they have a very weak attack, on the other hand, they have the worst defense in the league. Whether Ranieri will seek at all costs a new goalkeeper, or he will try to strengthen his defense, this is a big question.

As things stand, they are definitely a weaker team than Cardiff and Southampton. Otherwise, these are their direct rivals for survival in the league.

They still have only 2 wins after 19 rounds. On the other hand, they have 2-3-4 with a goal difference of 11:19 so far at home. In the last three games, they earned only 2 points.

On the other hand, visitors are a very serious candidate for relegation. They do not show signs of life. They have 5 losses in row. Also, they have poor defense and a very weak attack.

This can be an advantage for hosts. They also have 2 wins so far. On the other hand, they have 1-2-6 with a goal difference of 8:20 so far on the road. In the last match against MU (3: 1) they were a very weak opponent. In any case, they have a very low capacity.

All in all, this can be a great opportunity for hosts for all three points. Anyway, I can not believe that visitors can win in this match.

So, my offer is: *Home win (-0.25AH with Odds 1.72).*

* Leicester vs Cardiff*

At first glance hosts have a great opportunity to win. However, they will have to make great efforts in this match. Their opponent is very weak. I watched Cardiff several times. No, it's not a convincing team. Still, it's a team for a series of ranks. At the same time, hosts in the last two games recorded two victories against big giants such as Chelsea and Manchester City. Yes, it works like SF, but they have earned 6 points. In relation to the two matches they now have a chance to win with a routine. They have relatively solid attack and solid defense. Their key player is Vardy (6 goals). However, hosts are one average team. They do not have a chance for one of the top 5 places at the top of the table. So, they are now playing for their pride.

On the other hand, the vistors are in a big crisis. They earned only one point in the last 3 games. In any case, they are a persistent team. However, they have a very low capacity. They have only 4 wins so far in the new season.

On the other hand, visitors have 0-2-7 with a goal difference of 5:18 on the road.

Also, they have a problem with injuries.

In any case, this should be Home win. However, I expect both teams are able to score a goal. So, my offer is: *BTTS-Yes with Odds 1.95.*


----------



## betcatalog (Dec 29, 2018)

It has become clear that Liverpool will claim the title by the end and this year seems capable of succeeding, at the moment it is the first favorite. Arsenal is losing away from home, but it is not a negligible team, if it is not careful the home team will have a problem. I expect an open and beautiful game with goals on either side, they can score both and confirm that both teams score
LIVERPOOL FC vs ARSENAL FC @@ Both team to score, odds 1.65


----------



## maumg (Dec 29, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Writer (Dec 29, 2018)

betcatalog said:


> It has become clear that Liverpool will claim the title by the end and this year seems capable of succeeding, at the moment it is the first favorite. Arsenal is losing away from home, but it is not a negligible team, if it is not careful the home team will have a problem. I expect an open and beautiful game with goals on either side, they can score both and confirm that both teams score
> LIVERPOOL FC vs ARSENAL FC @@ Both team to score, odds 1.65



This is definitely an expected outcome. GL!


----------



## betcatalog (Dec 29, 2018)

The home team is released and on a racing rally, it can be easily enforced by Bournemouth, the two teams score high and therefore can score many goals
*MANCHESTER UNITED vs AFC BOURNEMOUTH @@ *+2.50 *Over, odd *1.50

There is a difference in quality between the two opponents, it is time for the City to return to the win with many goals
*SOUTHAMPTON FC vs MANCHESTER CITY @@ *+2.50 *Over, odds *1.50


----------



## Writer (Dec 30, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Brighton vs Everton*
> 
> Hosts have a very weak series lately. Of course, they are still a safe position. Anyway, they want to break the bad series and they finally want victory. In the last match, they earned only one point against Arsenal. However, this was expected. Their key player was Locadia.
> 
> ...



*Brighton vs Everton: 1:0*
Well done!
*Fulham vs Huddersfield:1:0*
Well done!
*Leicester vs Cardiff* : 0:1
Pick Missed.


----------



## maumg (Dec 30, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Brighton vs Everton: 1:0*
> Well done!
> *Fulham vs Huddersfield:1:0*
> Well done!
> ...


Good enough,


----------



## maumg (Dec 30, 2018)

maumg said:


> Good enough,


What about today matches?


----------



## Writer (Dec 30, 2018)

maumg said:


> What about today matches?



Sorry, but I do not see a meeting that can have value for me. A lot of tricky matches. Even in the Italian Serie B, which I avoid mainly.


----------

